# Answer to the "just one gun" dilemma



## Pugnacious (May 17, 2012)

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...rns-your-gun-into-an-ultimate-survival-rifle/


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Problem is, you're down to a single shot gun.. .granted, better than no gun, but it's pretty restrictive... 

I've seen some video of people using those... they aren't the most accurate, nothing I'd trust for much distance...


----------



## Pugnacious (May 17, 2012)

I'd rather have one shot from the right gun than 5 from the wrong.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

In this case, I'd consider this gun to be the wrong gun.. it's just not very accurate... 

You'd be better off with a 12 gauge as a 12 gauge...

You sure aren't going to be getting a deer at 75 yards using the 308 adapter. You'd have a better shot with a 12ga slug... built for use in this gun.. No telling how far off a 308 will be... They are all over the place in the video...


----------



## Pugnacious (May 17, 2012)

simi-steading said:


> In this case, I'd consider this gun to be the wrong gun.. it's just not very accurate...
> 
> You'd be better off with a 12 gauge as a 12 gauge...
> 
> You sure aren't going to be getting a deer at 75 yards using the 308 adapter. You'd have a better shot with a 12ga slug... built for use in this gun.. No telling how far off a 308 will be... They are all over the place in the video...


 
I'll buy the "all over the place in the video" if it's in a gun vice. How can one trust another mans shooting. I've met lots of gun owners who couldn't hit the proverbial broad side of a barn. The video I saw showed good enough accuracy to hit a critter at 75 yards. But if you're not confident enough or you won't take the time to get to know the gun, you're right. It would be useless for you. But hey, you watched videos, you're the expert! LOL :viking:


----------



## Pugnacious (May 17, 2012)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAQRwx0BTLE[/ame]


Shooting at, ironically, 75 yards.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

75 yards and it's all over that cardboard... With a good rifle I can put every single shot through that little sticker... short of a flyer... 

I'm sorry, but to me, this just isn't a reliable solution.. He's shooting like a 10moa... I can shoot better with my 45 rested against something...

Now granted, it it was a SHTF kinda deal and you could only take one gun with you, then OK... I could see this... you never know what kind of ammo you might stumble on and need to shoot, but to have it as the only gun to have around the house, I'd much rather have something that is meant to shoot what I'm feeding it, and shoot it accurately.


----------



## Pugnacious (May 17, 2012)

I see. My understanding of the Just one gun scenario WAS a SHTF scenario. The .223 and .308 were both definately accurate enough to kill a deer at 75 yards. A scenario you put forth. I was just answering your doubt. I don't think I'll be buying one at nearly 500 bucks anytime soon but it's something I would consider in the future for a bug out mobile or an emergency kit in a vehicle to go with a small 12 gauge.


----------



## MattyD (Nov 22, 2010)

-I had an older 20 gauge single shot shotgun that had the option of getting a single shot 30-30 barrel to go with it. That one made way more sense than this X-Caliber thing does. 

L8R,
Matt


----------



## psegnatelli (Sep 12, 2012)

If there is one thing I have learned thru this ammo shortage is no matter where I go to buy ammo I always see at least something in 12ga. May not be what you want but if you need to make it work you can.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm finding even 12ga is about impossible to find in this area... I had been stocking up before this whole ordeal started and there was stacks of it... 

Tonight I just bought the only 200 rounds they had on he shelf at Walmart... They've been out the last 4 times I've been there over the last two months... Only 7 1/2 shot... no 00 or slug or anything..


----------



## psegnatelli (Sep 12, 2012)

Not a lot of 12ga. But I always see something. Vs. ZERO 223, 22lr 22mag 308 30 30 7.62x39 9mmm 45acp 38 357 44mmag 380. Etc etc

I went to cabelas last night. Usually have atleast 5 aisles of ammo. Had 2. Two tops shelves only. 5 boxes of handgun. 22 birdshot. A bunch of weirdo rifle calibers and 12ga trap.

With everything else you got what you got. With the trap loads atleast you can morph them into pseudo slugs or buck


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I was watching a video of a guy that cuts the tops off the shell, dumps the pellets into melted wax then pours it back in the shell... Left some pretty impressive holes.....


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> dumps the pellets into melted wax then pours it back in the shell..


Liquid Epoxy works better, and you can pour it into the shell without removing the shot


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

An AR-15...


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

you could use the same space to carry more of your own ammo

bug in not out , bugging out comes with a lot of issues , running out of ammo will probably not be the first one you have , you can only carry so much , most people are not in the kind of shape that they could carry a pack any long distance 

now a 223 - 22 s-l-lr adapter might be worth it's weight , if your primary gun was 223

found ammunition is always to be questioned any way , how do you know it isn't someones unsafe reload


----------



## BACOG (May 17, 2012)

This comes close to being a one gun proposition. 

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=334064245

Were it me I would take my Encore & call it good.


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

I wasn't willing to suffer thru the video, but you also need to ask how much power the cartridges in question have in such a short barrel. A marginal hit isn't going to anchor a game animal. If 10" groups seem good enough at 75 yards, I'd suggest another plan. I personally wouldn't stake my life on an adapter system for a shotgun. If a shotgun works in your area, great, I'd suggest getting some decent loads for it and use it. I haven't found much use for a shotgun anywhere I've lived in the west. If feeding myself with my gun(s) was part of my life, a good sixgun and centerfire rifle with a variety of full power and small game loads would be at the top of my list, with maybe a 22 pistol for small game to conserve the light loads for the rifle.


There's lots of different ideas on what "shtf" means (most seem to involve "the end of the world" in some context), but handicapping yourself to a single shot anything isn't part of my idea of planning for success. In any event, I really cant see handicapping oneself with just one gun for any reason, no matter how stunningly awesome that gun may be. The only single shot I think of as awesome were the Sharps rifles back in the buffalo days, but I dont want to run around in the bear mountains with a single shot Sharps when there are perfectly good Winchester 1886's around.

I'm really not trying to be negative, but most "survival gun" or "shtf" gun threads dont seem to have much truly practical input.

YMMV, just my thoughts.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

If you want a single projectile use a rifle slug, in Delaware for deer hunting we use shotguns it is not a rifle state , I use 2 3/4 in slugs, take that same shotgun out with # 6 shot for rabbit hunting.... You start using a lot of attachments on it somebody is going to get hurt........


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

I would really agree with you there! There are way to many scenarios in a SHTF situation. My strategy is a firearm would be for defense if it came to that. And if it did, I wouldn't plan on letting anyone close. But... you have to sleep...another scenario. Can you reload...another? Will you you have access to components? Will you stash ammo? Will you have a group to join with? Do you have a defensible position? Do you have food, and how good will you be at maintaining it being yours? Way to many if's, and I havn't even scratched the itch yet!

I hope it never comes to that. I just plain don't want to see it!!!

I've read where a lot plan to feed their face with animals shot??? I wouldn't be shooting unless I needed immediate protection... I was reminded of my boys growing up, by some of the posts. They hunted A LOT, as a few of us have been blessed to do so. If the boys got away from the house without being followed by three barn cats, they had to use stealth. If they had gotten away without their following, at the sound of a shot, there would be cats racing in that direction.

Hungry people are gonna be much worse, and they might be armed as well!!!

If I had to, I would do my best to simply dissapear. No noise, no signs, no gunshots. I've got traps and snares, and they can be used 24/7 for the most part. That would be a ----ed tough existence if it went that far though.

My guns...my ammo...my reloading components...my skills...I consider as bartering tools. And they always have been!


I just do a small amount of planning...I maintain an excessive inventory of some things...possibly ammo and firearms to what I would need. Whatever they be, they are all meant to feed me and mine. You can never plan enough though!





Malamute said:


> There's lots of different ideas on what "shtf" means (most seem to involve "the end of the world" in some context), but handicapping yourself to a single shot anything isn't part of my idea of planning for success. In any event, I really cant see handicapping oneself with just one gun for any reason, no matter how stunningly awesome that gun may be. The only single shot I think of as awesome were the Sharps rifles back in the buffalo days, but I dont want to run around in the bear mountains with a single shot Sharps when there are perfectly good Winchester 1886's around.
> 
> I'm really not trying to be negative, but most "survival gun" or "shtf" gun threads dont seem to have much truly practical input.
> 
> YMMV, just my thoughts.


----------

